# Popped off a few today



## Gunz (Jan 18, 2015)

Not bad for an old man from 100 yrds with a rem 700 in 204 after 2 beers. 











DO NOT SHOOT AND DRINK. I've been doing it for 40 years and will probably end up shooting my balls off some day but at my age they're a superfluous appendage. The shot in the 9-ring was off because I was reaching into the cooler.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 18, 2015)

Killian's is delicious!


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 19, 2015)

Drink after shooting...
Nice groups though.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 19, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Drink after shooting...
> Nice groups though.



Concur! Nice grouping.

As for the balls being shot off, I'd worry more about a fellow shooters balls a little more. But, that's my take.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 20, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Concur! Nice grouping.
> 
> As for the balls being shot off, I'd worry more about a fellow shooters balls a little more. But, that's my take.


 

Well, I'm kinda half-kidding and @0699 is right to nix the beer & bullets. But, I shoot alone. I have my own little place here on the farm. When I have company or I'm with my boys, no beer. I may shoot my nuts off, but when I do there won't be any other nuts within range.


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 20, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> Well, I'm kinda half-kidding and @0699 is right to nix the beer & bullets. But, I shoot alone. I have my own little place here on the farm. When I have company or I'm with my boys, no beer. I may shoot my nuts off, but when I do there won't be any other nuts within range.


Beautiful range. My friend had a similar set up on his parents land in Keysville, FL where we would shoot on weekends.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> Well, I'm kinda half-kidding and @0699 is right to nix the beer & bullets. But, I shoot alone. I have my own little place here on the farm. When I have company or I'm with my boys, no beer. I may shoot my nuts off, but when I do there won't be any other nuts within range.



That is really nice to have. It brings back some great memories. I grew up in "the country". My Granddad had 35 acres of land, in addition to the 13 my dad had. It was ideal for shooting, and hunting. I could go outside and shoot any time I wanted. The only problem we had was keeping folks off it during hunting season.

There were several large farms in our area, some were dairy farms. The farmers would let us go on their property to shoot woodchucks. The woodchucks would dig big holes in the ground, and it was a huge problem for the farms with dairy herds. The milk cows would graze in the fields, a they would break legs when they stepped in a woodchuck hole. We didn't have much luck trying to educate the milk cows, and the woodchucks simply refused to put up the orange "danger" cones around their holes. So I had plenty of live targets to shoot at. My 30-06 with a scope was perfect for the long shots, around 100 meters or so. One farmer paid me a bounty of ten bucks a head. Trouble was, I would either blow their heads clean off, or they would fall back in the hole, and it was a chore digging them back out. It was great shooting!

Enjoy, amigo; I know I would.


----------

